# Selling Soap & Other products...



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Where did you all start selling your soap? If you advertised it, where did you advertise it? 

I'm thinking about making soap to sell this year since I will be 'drowning' in milk if I get that other doe....LMAO. Actually with out her, I still will have plenty of milk after the kids are weaned/sold ect ect. 

Thanks!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

local farmers market, during the summer months and move to craft shows in Nov. : )


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ditto what Sherrie said.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I started just making soap after I keep getting hits to 'goat milk soap' while researching goat milk. That got to me thinking...how do you make soap...then I researched that idea and it has gone from there.

My family loves my soap and I did my first craft show this past November. I meet my goal, and had great responce to my soap.

It is one thing to have your Mama tell you --she loves your soap, then a total stranger sends you a email a few days after buying the soap at the craft show, and tells me how much they love my soap! Put me on Cloud 9


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad you have had luck with yours. I hope I'll be able to make soap.  And other stuff to!

Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Amy I don't promote my soap ( I shoul) but sell to friends and milk customers. we have drawings for prizes out at our camp ground so I make up baskets for that. So then I get repeat customers from that 
There are many ways to promote your soap but you have to put forth the effort and get out and sell. Ideally you would start like Vicki does and never leave home without business cards and samples to give to everyone you meet in a store. etc. Start with just some basic soaps like oatmeal /plain and one or two frangrances. I use lavender alot and promote yourself and your soap. A flyer also explaining why it is better than store bought.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thankyou Sondra!


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

I think one of the best deals is ---after the friends and family thing of course--- local school craft shows. Most of the time they are so happy to have you and the entry fee is usually only $20 or so. I have always contributed to the raffle if they have one. Check your local papers and pto publications to see if any are available. And like Vickie and Sondra---- always keep business cards and samples in your purse! ( of course you need a big purse :lol)


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Another thing I did is I put my soap in a shop in an antique area of town. I pay a little bit for the space but in return i get 100% of my sales. Its gotten my name out there and has gotten alot of people interested in my soap.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thankyou everyone for replying!!


----------

